# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  تازه شروع كردم به خوندن چندتا سوال مهم دارم ...

## Amirhossein7

سلام به همه دوستان گرامي 

من فارغ التحصيل رشته تجربي هستم متاسفانه تا حالا كم كاري كردم نخوندم ولي هنوز اميدم رو از دست ندادم چون مطمئنم از همين الانم اگه يكم بيشتر زحمت 

ميتونم در اخر به رشته مورد علاقم برسم ( اينو گفتم واسه اون دوستاني كه هي ميان سوال ميپرسن اگه از الان شروع كنم ميشه ؟ بسه ديگ برو شروع كن خخخ)

به هر حال من از لحاظ انگيزشي و برنامه ريزي خداروشكر فعلا مشكلي ندارم ولي تنها مشكلي كه بهم استرس ميده اينه كه ايا ميتونم تا كنكور همه درسا رو تموم 

كنم؟  لطفا دوستاني كه تجربه دارن يه كمك به ما بكنن  در ضمن اگه نياز هست كه مباحثي حذف بشه لطفا ذكر كنيد كه كدوم مبحث رو پيشنهاد ميديد حذف كنم

و سوال دوم : در مورد ازمون ازمايشي دوستان 

ازمون ازمايشي رو صبر كنم بعد از عيد جامع ثبت نام كنم يا همين الان برم واسه ثبت نام ؟ 

مرسي از همگي

----------


## Lara27

کی پایس با هم بخونیم؟

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> کی پایس با هم بخونیم؟


من

----------


## mbt.danial

> سلام به همه دوستان گرامي 
> 
> من فارغ التحصيل رشته تجربي هستم متاسفانه تا حالا كم كاري كردم نخوندم ولي هنوز اميدم رو از دست ندادم چون مطمئنم از همين الانم اگه يكم بيشتر زحمت 
> 
> ميتونم در اخر به رشته مورد علاقم برسم ( اينو گفتم واسه اون دوستاني كه هي ميان سوال ميپرسن اگه از الان شروع كنم ميشه ؟ بسه ديگ برو شروع كن خخخ)
> 
> به هر حال من از لحاظ انگيزشي و برنامه ريزي خداروشكر فعلا مشكلي ندارم ولي تنها مشكلي كه بهم استرس ميده اينه كه ايا ميتونم تا كنكور همه درسا رو تموم 
> 
> كنم؟  لطفا دوستاني كه تجربه دارن يه كمك به ما بكنن  در ضمن اگه نياز هست كه مباحثي حذف بشه لطفا ذكر كنيد كه كدوم مبحث رو پيشنهاد ميديد حذف كنم
> ...


سلام
بله ازمون رواز همین الان برو
چون بدون ازمون هم شل میشی هم اشفته
ودر مورد حذف.فعلا تا جاییکه میتونی بخون و بعد عید ب فکر حذف باش
موفق باشید

----------


## SinaAhmadi

داداش چطوری نمیدونی درسا تموم میشه یا نه ولی مطمئنی که رشته مورد علاقت رو قبول میشی ؟
ازمون رو به نظرم بعد عید برو ..
در مورد حذف هم زوده هنوز

----------


## Lara27

> من


تا الان چیا خوندی؟

----------


## Amirhossein7

داداش خوب من واقعيتش از اول دبيرستان علاقه به داروسازي داشتم در واقع به پزشكي و دندان پزشكي علاقه اي ندارم و اصلا در واقع در توانمم نيس كه قبول بشم خوب دوستاني داشتيم كه سال هاي قبل با ٦-٧ ماه داروسازي رو قبول شدن منم به همين دليل اميد دارم كه از الان هم با تلاش زياد ميشه داروسازي اورد ولي در مورد پزشكي و اينا نميدونم ميشه يا نه اصلا هم مهم نيس برام من فقط در مورد هدف خودم مطمئن هستم

----------


## V_buqs

> داداش خوب من واقعيتش از اول دبيرستان علاقه به داروسازي داشتم در واقع به پزشكي و دندان پزشكي علاقه اي ندارم و اصلا در واقع در توانمم نيس كه قبول بشم خوب دوستاني داشتيم كه سال هاي قبل با ٦-٧ ماه داروسازي رو قبول شدن منم به همين دليل اميد دارم كه از الان هم با تلاش زياد ميشه داروسازي اورد ولي در مورد پزشكي و اينا نميدونم ميشه يا نه اصلا هم مهم نيس برام من فقط در مورد هدف خودم مطمئن هستم


دارو سازی میگن سخت تر از دندون و پزشکی هست  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام به همه دوستان گرامي 
> 
> من فارغ التحصيل رشته تجربي هستم متاسفانه تا حالا كم كاري كردم نخوندم ولي هنوز اميدم رو از دست ندادم چون مطمئنم از همين الانم اگه يكم بيشتر زحمت 
> 
> ميتونم در اخر به رشته مورد علاقم برسم ( اينو گفتم واسه اون دوستاني كه هي ميان سوال ميپرسن اگه از الان شروع كنم ميشه ؟ بسه ديگ برو شروع كن خخخ)
> 
> به هر حال من از لحاظ انگيزشي و برنامه ريزي خداروشكر فعلا مشكلي ندارم ولي تنها مشكلي كه بهم استرس ميده اينه كه ايا ميتونم تا كنكور همه درسا رو تموم 
> 
> كنم؟  لطفا دوستاني كه تجربه دارن يه كمك به ما بكنن  در ضمن اگه نياز هست كه مباحثي حذف بشه لطفا ذكر كنيد كه كدوم مبحث رو پيشنهاد ميديد حذف كنم
> ...



آزمون آزمایشی بنداز بعد عید از برنامه عقبی یکم منم عقب هستم از برنامه آزمونا واس همین گذاشتم بعد عید جامع هارو برم فقط البته میتونی از همین خونه سوالاشو دانلود کنی از خودت امتحان بگیری درست مثه شرایط اونجا

----------


## Dayi javad

_اقرا باسم ربک الذی خلق_

----------


## naazanin

آزمون بهتره که نرید
خودتون برنامه ریزی کنید  بهتره
عوضش منعطف تره برنامه تون و استرس کمتری هم دارید
ازمون ها الان خیلی جلوترن نمیشه ک بهشون برسید!
اما اگه ب انگیزه و رقابت و اینا نیاز دارید ثبت نام کنید


از الان هم دوستان گفتن به فکر حذف نباشید
مخصوصا که زیست و ریاضی 


در مورد رشته ی هدفتون هم ک بهترین و جذاب ترین  رشته ست  :Yahoo (65): 
از زمین غافل نشید
انشالله که همه به اهدافمون برسیم

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

*به نظرم الان آزمون نرو ،،، چون دو ماه از برنامه عقبی ،، و نمیتونی بهش برسی 
تا عید خودت بخون 
بعد عید جامع ها رو آزمون بده*

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

*راجب اینکه میرسید همه ی درسا رو بخونید یا نه هم که
خب مطمعنن یه تلاش مضاعف میخواد 
اما چیزی نیست که نشه انجامش داد*

----------


## maryam13

اینجا اکثرا یا سال اول کنکور میدن یا چند سال پشت کنکورن پس کسی نمیتونه راهنمایی درست رو بهت بده اگه بلد بودن که خودشون قبول میشدن-یکی میگه برو ازمون یکی دیگه میگه نرو .......................وقتی موضوع های در مورد منابع همین فروم رو بخونی اکثرا تا نزدیک کنکور دنبال منبع بودن الانم دارن همون کارو  انجام میدن تو فروم

----------


## mahmood21755

اقا ناموسا یکیم بیاد بامن پارتنری بخونیم ...از تلگرام پیگری میکنیم باهم برنامه ریزی میکنیم اخر شب هم ساعت مطالعه و کارهایی که کردیمو میگیم
من خودم نظام قدیمم سال سوم کنکورمه وضعیت درسی نتوسط رو به بالا و انگیزه فوق العاده بالا
هرکی خواست بیاد تلگرام پیام بده دختر یا پسر فرقی نداره فقط یکی بیاد که واقعا برای درس خوندن مصممه
فک کنم اینجوری خیلی حال بده درس خوندن
شمارم 09156425417

----------


## L3Ili.m

> داداش خوب من واقعيتش از اول دبيرستان علاقه به داروسازي داشتم در واقع به پزشكي و دندان پزشكي علاقه اي ندارم و اصلا در واقع در توانمم نيس كه قبول بشم خوب دوستاني داشتيم كه سال هاي قبل با ٦-٧ ماه داروسازي رو قبول شدن منم به همين دليل اميد دارم كه از الان هم با تلاش زياد ميشه داروسازي اورد ولي در مورد پزشكي و اينا نميدونم ميشه يا نه اصلا هم مهم نيس برام من فقط در مورد هدف خودم مطمئن هستم


چ جالب منم از سوم راهنمایی یادم میاد عاشق داروسازی بودم..اصلا ب پزشکی و دندون تاحالا فکرم نکردم..قطعا پزشکی و دندون ازلحاظ زیادی بهترن از دارو ولی واسه من فقط داروسازی جذابیت داره
منم اتفاقا تازه میخوام شروع کنم..از اولش آزمون بودم ولی ب دلایلی تازه دارم شروع میکنم..با اینهمه عقب موندگی از آزمون موندم آزونو چیکارش کنم..

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> چ جالب منم از سوم راهنمایی یادم میاد عاشق داروسازی بودم..اصلا ب پزشکی و دندون تاحالا فکرم نکردم..قطعا پزشکی و دندون ازلحاظ زیادی بهترن از دارو ولی واسه من فقط داروسازی جذابیت داره
> منم اتفاقا تازه میخوام شروع کنم..از اولش آزمون بودم ولی ب دلایلی تازه دارم شروع میکنم..با اینهمه عقب موندگی از آزمون موندم آزونو چیکارش کنم..


دوتا راه داری ...یا ازمون رو بیخیال شی و با برنامه خودت بری جلو...منظورم نیست اصلن نری..منظورم اینه بخونی با برنامه خودت ازمونم بری 
یا یه ازمون رو هدف قرار بدی که مثلن فقط دوره است یا جمع بندیه بعد بودجه رو از همونجا که عقبی با سرعت بیشتری برسونی بهش ...

----------


## Dayi javad

_دوستان تنوع درسی زیاد با تایم کم برای دروس در هر روز رو میپسندین یا تنوع درسی کم و تایم زیاد برای هر درس ؟ 

(تنوع درسی کم منظورم 4 درس حداقل )( بالا منظورم 6-7 تا درس )

نظرات من در اوردی  و ک***ر فقط ندین ناموسا_

----------


## Mehran123

> _دوستان تنوع درسی زیاد با تایم کم برای دروس در هر روز رو میپسندین یا تنوع درسی کم و تایم زیاد برای هر درس ؟ 
> 
> (تنوع درسی کم منظورم 4 درس حداقل )( بالا منظورم 6-7 تا درس )
> 
> نظرات من در اوردی  و ک***ر فقط ندین ناموسا_


واس بچت ميخاي؟
داش ناموسا حرفات خيلي باحاله اصن جر ميخورم از خنده بايد بهت عنوان باحال تارين كاربر انجمنو بدن دمت گرم

----------


## V_buqs

> _دوستان تنوع درسی زیاد با تایم کم برای دروس در هر روز رو میپسندین یا تنوع درسی کم و تایم زیاد برای هر درس ؟ 
> 
> (تنوع درسی کم منظورم 4 درس حداقل )( بالا منظورم 6-7 تا درس )
> 
> نظرات من در اوردی  و ک***ر فقط ندین ناموسا_



درس کم بخونی لااقل میتونی بیشتر روشون وقت بزاری 
ولی میایی زیاد تو روز میخونی یهو هنوز دو صفحه نخوندی میبینی یهو عههههه ساعتش تموم شد باید ببندی بری درس بعدی  :Yahoo (21): 

من از درس کم استفاده میکنم لااقل بتونم یه چند صفحه رو راحت بخونم و کامل بیام جلو

معمولا برنامه ها اینطوریه 
زیست ثابت 
شیمی ثابت 
ریاضی و فیزیک یه روز در میون
یه درس عمومی رندوم 
یه درس عمومی دیگه 

آخرشم اگه خاستی یه دوره ایی مروری چیزی میکنی

----------


## Dayi javad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mehran123


واس بچت ميخاي؟
داش ناموسا حرفات خيلي باحاله اصن جر ميخورم از خنده بايد بهت عنوان باحال تارين كاربر انجمنو بدن دمت گرم


ن داداش برای شوهر ننش میخوام  !_

----------


## Dayi javad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط V_buqs


درس کم بخونی لااقل میتونی بیشتر روشون وقت بزاری 
ولی میایی زیاد تو روز میخونی یهو هنوز دو صفحه نخوندی میبینی یهو عههههه ساعتش تموم شد باید ببندی بری درس بعدی 

من از درس کم استفاده میکنم لااقل بتونم یه چند صفحه رو راحت بخونم و کامل بیام جلو

معمولا برنامه ها اینطوریه 
زیست ثابت 
شیمی ثابت 
ریاضی و فیزیک یه روز در میون
یه درس عمومی رندوم 
یه درس عمومی دیگه 

آخرشم اگه خاستی یه دوره ایی مروری چیزی میکنی



خب با این سرعتی ک من دارم من دو ساعت برای هر درسم بخوام وقت بزارم همون تیتر درس و مقدمه ی مولفو فک نکنم بیشتر وقت کنم بتونم بخونم_

----------


## V_buqs

> _
> 
> 
> خب با این سرعتی ک من دارم من دو ساعت برای هر درسم بخوام وقت بزارم همون تیتر درس و مقدمه ی مولفو فک نکنم بیشتر وقت کنم بتونم بخونم_




پس برنامه سبک بردار و  ساعات مطالعه رو بیار بالاتر تو پیام قبلی برنامه رو نوشتم بنظرم اون خیلی خوبه (واس کسی مثل خودم که درسش ضعیفه یا کلا منفیه  :Yahoo (4):  ) من طبق اون میام جلو 
یک ساعت با دقت بخونی بهتر از اینه 5 ساعت بخونی ولی حواست به یه جا دیگه باشه

----------


## Dayi javad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط V_buqs


پس برنامه سبک بردار و  ساعات مطالعه رو بیار بالاتر تو پیام قبلی برنامه رو نوشتم بنظرم اون خیلی خوبه (واس کسی مثل خودم که درسش ضعیفه یا کلا منفیه  ) من طبق اون میام جلو 
یک ساعت با دقت بخونی بهتر از اینه 5 ساعت بخونی ولی حواست به یه جا دیگه باشه


ممنونم !
ان شالله با روحانیون ساکن شهرت تو بهشت همنیشین بشی_

----------


## Amirhossein7

> چ جالب منم از سوم راهنمایی یادم میاد عاشق داروسازی بودم..اصلا ب پزشکی و دندون تاحالا فکرم نکردم..قطعا پزشکی و دندون ازلحاظ زیادی بهترن از دارو ولی واسه من فقط داروسازی جذابیت داره
> منم اتفاقا تازه میخوام شروع کنم..از اولش آزمون بودم ولی ب دلایلی تازه دارم شروع میکنم..با اینهمه عقب موندگی از آزمون موندم آزونو چیکارش کنم..


داداش مطمئن باش هنوز چيزي تموم نشده همين الان شروع كن و فقط سرتو بنداز پايين و درس بخون و زحمت بكش كاري نداشته باش چي شده و چي ميخواد بشه

اگه بخوايم واقع بين باشيم شايد واسه پزشكي و دندون دير شده باشه ولي مطمعن باش هنوز واسه داروسازي وقت مونده پس تلاشتو بكن و اميدوارم موفق بشي

----------


## V_buqs

> _
> ممنونم !
> ان شالله با روحانیون ساکن شهرت تو بهشت همنیشین بشی_



 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## V_buqs

> داداش مطمئن باش هنوز چيزي تموم نشده همين الان شروع كن و فقط سرتو بنداز پايين و درس بخون و زحمت بكش كاري نداشته باش چي شده و چي ميخواد بشه
> 
> اگه بخوايم واقع بين باشيم شايد واسه پزشكي و دندون دير شده باشه ولي مطمعن باش هنوز واسه داروسازي وقت مونده پس تلاشتو بكن و اميدوارم موفق بشي


هنوز واسه پزشکی و دندون هم دیر نشده تا عید رو وقت هست
خیلیا بودن که تازه از عید شروع کردن به   خوندن و موفق شدن

البته امسال سال آخرم هست و شلیک آخره بهتره با دقت بخونین و از الان بخونین دقیقه آخر نندازید

----------


## DR._.ALI

> _اقرا باسم ربک الذی خلق_


همش تو این تاپیکا ولو هستی انتظار هم داری برات معجزه رخ بده همین کارا رو کردی که تا الان به هیچ‌جایی نرسیدی‌.فرمول موفقیت ساده اس باید براش تلاش کنی اگه میتونی بسم الله نمیتونی الکی نه وقت خودتو هدر کن نه باقی ادما رو الاف خودت کن.این سؤالایی هم که میپرسی تو این تاپیکا دیگه همشو فک کنم خودت میدونی بعد این همه وقت.صد تا مصاحبه ی رتبه های برتر هم به تو کمکی نمیکنه.صد نفرم بهت بگن اینکارو کن اون کارو نکن بازم تهش به خودت برمیگرده که چیکار میخای کنی پس این حرفا دردی از تو دوا نمیکنه تا خودت نخای کاری کنی هیچ کس به دادت نمیرسه پس تکلیفتو با خودت مشخص کن خودتو مسخره نکن هر سال میای اینجا میگی میخام کنکور بدم اگه یه سال مثل آدم تلاش کرده بودی الان تو یه موقعیت خیلی خوبی بودی الان هم دیر نشده

----------


## Dayi javad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR._.ALI


همش تو این تاپیکا ولو هستی انتظار هم داری برات معجزه رخ بده همین کارا رو کردی که تا الان به هیچ‌جایی نرسیدی‌.فرمول موفقیت ساده اس باید براش تلاش کنی اگه میتونی بسم الله نمیتونی الکی نه وقت خودتو هدر کن نه باقی ادما رو الاف خودت کن.این سؤالایی هم که میپرسی تو این تاپیکا دیگه همشو فک کنم خودت میدونی بعد این همه وقت.صد تا مصاحبه ی رتبه های برتر هم به تو کمکی نمیکنه.صد نفرم بهت بگن اینکارو کن اون کارو نکن بازم تهش به خودت برمیگرده که چیکار میخای کنی پس این حرفا دردی از تو دوا نمیکنه تا خودت نخای کاری کنی هیچ کس به دادت نمیرسه پس تکلیفتو با خودت مشخص کن خودتو مسخره نکن هر سال میای اینجا میگی میخام کنکور بدم اگه یه سال مثل آدم تلاش کرده بودی الان تو یه موقعیت خیلی خوبی بودی الان هم دیر نشده


اولا نظر تو رو نخواستم ! دوما من دوسال خدمت بودم ! هنوز 6-7 ماه تموم کردم !

چهارما اگ از درسی میگی ب جای نرسیدم ک بهت گفتم من اگ میخواستم پیراپزشکی یا رشته های جز پزشکی بخونم الان اندازه کل سارای عمر تو مدرک ب در و دیوار خونه زده بودم !

اگ از لحاظ غیر درسی میگی من خیلی از امثال تو جلو ترم !

تو اگ ماهی 6 تومن حقوق بگیری من اینجا گوجه فرنگی بکارم درامدم از تو بیشتر میش 
من آدم مغرور و از خود راضی نیستم 
ولی هیچ وقتم نمیذارم کسی برام تعیین تکلیف کنه !

بازم میگم سرت تو لاک خودت باش !_

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> _دوستان تنوع درسی زیاد با تایم کم برای دروس در هر روز رو میپسندین یا تنوع درسی کم و تایم زیاد برای هر درس ؟ 
> 
> (تنوع درسی کم منظورم 4 درس حداقل )( بالا منظورم 6-7 تا درس )
> 
> نظرات من در اوردی  و ک***ر فقط ندین ناموسا_


بستگی به چنتا چیز داره ..مثل ساعت مطالعه یا سرعت خوندنت 
نظر من روی تعداد تنوع بالاست ..خیلی خوبه به شرطی که کیفیت حفظ شه

----------


## Mehran123

> پس برو گوجه فرنگیتو بکار اینجا چیکار میکنی؟
> همون پیراپزشکیش هم عرضه میخاسته که تو نداشتی!
> به من ربطی نداره هر غلطی دوس داری بکن کسایی مث تو کسی هم یه حرف درست بهشون بزنه بهت برمیخوره حقیقت تلخه سعی کن با حقایق رو به رو شی نه ازشون فرار کنی


داداش تو چه رشته اي ميخوني جسارتا؟
پشت كنكوري؟

----------


## Special-Girl

*چقدر خوب بود اگه تو زندگی همدیگه دخالت نابجا نمی‌کردیم*

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> *چقدر خوب بود اگه تو زندگی همدیگه دخالت نابجا نمی‌کردیم*


ما ایرانیا یه چیزی حدود 100 سال دیگه نیاز داریم تا اینو یاد بگیریم و تو زندگیمون پیاده کنیم

----------


## hero93

> اینجا اکثرا یا سال اول کنکور میدن یا چند سال پشت کنکورن پس کسی نمیتونه راهنمایی درست رو بهت بده اگه بلد بودن که خودشون قبول میشدن-یکی میگه برو ازمون یکی دیگه میگه نرو .......................وقتی موضوع های در مورد منابع همین فروم رو بخونی اکثرا تا نزدیک کنکور دنبال منبع بودن الانم دارن همون کارو  انجام میدن تو فروم


اگه یه حرف درست حسابی باشه اونم همینه 
اما من به عنوان کسی که نتیجه گرفته و به هدفش رسیده توصیه میکنم حتما آزمون آزمایشی شرکت کنی هر چند عقب باشی از همبن الان چون خودش یه انگیزه و فشاری هست که باعث میشه بهتر بخونی در مورد حذف هم فعلا زود هست

----------


## Amirhossein7

> هنوز واسه پزشکی و دندون هم دیر نشده تا عید رو وقت هست
> خیلیا بودن که تازه از عید شروع کردن به   خوندن و موفق شدن
> 
> البته امسال سال آخرم هست و شلیک آخره بهتره با دقت بخونین و از الان بخونین دقیقه آخر نندازید


نظر شما هم محترمه شايد شما بيشتر تجربه داري ولي همونطور كه گفتم اطلاعاتي زيادي درباره اين دوتا رشته ندارم و اصلا هم دوست ندارم ذهنمو درگيرشون كنم فقط نظرمو گفتم به هر حال اميدوارم تهش همه به هر رشته اي كه دوس داشتيم برسيم

----------


## Amirhossein7

> اگه یه حرف درست حسابی باشه اونم همینه 
> اما من به عنوان کسی که نتیجه گرفته و به هدفش رسیده توصیه میکنم حتما آزمون آزمایشی شرکت کنی هر چند عقب باشی از همبن الان چون خودش یه انگیزه و فشاری هست که باعث میشه بهتر بخونی در مورد حذف هم فعلا زود هست


ممنونم بابت توضيحات  اگه دوستان ديگه اي هم هستن كه اين تايپك رو ميبنن ممنون ميشم نظراتشون رو به اشتراك بذارن بهتر استفاده كنيم

----------


## ha.hg

سلام در مورد حذف مبحث میتونید اولویت بندی کنید به جا اینکه حذف کنین 
هنوز فرصت زیادی مونده همه مباحث رو میشه کامل خوند :Yahoo (1): 
واسه ازمون هم به نظرم  اگه واسه ازمونهای جمع بندی خودتون رواماده کنید بهتره .(خودمم ازمون نمیرم ولی دارم واسه 7فروردین خودمو اماده میکنم که جمع بندی پایس)

----------


## HAMID_B

> آزمون آزمایشی بنداز بعد عید از برنامه عقبی یکم منم عقب هستم از برنامه آزمونا واس همین گذاشتم بعد عید جامع هارو برم فقط البته میتونی از همین خونه سوالاشو دانلود کنی از خودت امتحان بگیری درست مثه شرایط اونجا


ببخشید شما آزمون ثبت نام کردید و عقب افتادید؟ یا هنوز ثبت نام نکردید؟
اگر ثبت نام کردید اگر غیبت کنید تا آزمون های جامع آیا حذفتون نمیکنن؟

----------


## Mr.Green

قلمچی و حذف؟؟!!!
قلمچی دقیقا مثل آدامسی هست که به کف پات میچسبه و نمیشه هیچجوره کندش/
مادامی که پول رو پداخت کنید کسی باهاتون کاری نداره

----------


## Narges taghavi

برای کامپیوتر دانشگاه تهران دیر شده؟

----------


## saeed_zz

> اون جو و گندما رو بریز وسط زندگی خودت بیشتر لازمت میشه.
> پشیزی زندگی تو واسه من ارزش نداره لیاقت دو کلمه حرف حساب هم که بهت بزنن نداری.حرف بدی نزدم بهت گفتم اگه به جای این که این همه وقت اینجا تلپ باشی درستو تا الان خونده بودی به یه جایی رسیده بودی تاحالا اگه کسی عاقل بود میفهمید چی دارم بهش میگم ولی تو نه عقلشو داری نه فهمشو
> خدا خر رو دید که شاخش نداد اصلا برو پشکل بز بچرون هر غلطی دوس داری بکن دیگه هم نقل نگیر حوصلتو ندارم


دوست عزیز کاری به بحثتون ندارم ولی یارو اومده سوال پرسیده نمیتونی کمکش کنی حرف مفت نزن اخه به شما چه ربطی داره که کی چقدر میاد تاپیک میزنه یا میاد انجمن اتفاقا همین امسال یکی از کاربرایی که پارسال همش تو انجمن بود پزشکی قبول شد
من خودم تو منطقه محروم درس خوندم و این انجمن و مصاحبه هاش و همین تاپیکای منابع که از نظر شما بی ارزشن برام کلی سود داشت لطفا به زندگی بقیه دخالت نکنید
ما ایرانیا عادت کردیم همش همدیگه رو مسخره و تحقیر کنیم و تو سر هم بزنیم کلا ضد ارزش تو این کشور وامونده تبدیل شده به ارزش مثلا اگه سر هم کلاه بزاریم کلی خرکیف میشیم و...
 وقتی خودمون همش میزنیم تو سر همدیگه جای هیچ تعجبی نیست که چنین سیستمی در کشور سر کاره که میزنه تو سر خودمون در کل چیزی که عوض داره گله نداره!

----------


## Misto

> سلام به همه دوستان گرامي 
> 
> من فارغ التحصيل رشته تجربي هستم متاسفانه تا حالا كم كاري كردم نخوندم ولي هنوز اميدم رو از دست ندادم چون مطمئنم از همين الانم اگه يكم بيشتر زحمت 
> 
> ميتونم در اخر به رشته مورد علاقم برسم ( اينو گفتم واسه اون دوستاني كه هي ميان سوال ميپرسن اگه از الان شروع كنم ميشه ؟ بسه ديگ برو شروع كن خخخ)
> 
> به هر حال من از لحاظ انگيزشي و برنامه ريزي خداروشكر فعلا مشكلي ندارم ولي تنها مشكلي كه بهم استرس ميده اينه كه ايا ميتونم تا كنكور همه درسا رو تموم 
> 
> كنم؟  لطفا دوستاني كه تجربه دارن يه كمك به ما بكنن  در ضمن اگه نياز هست كه مباحثي حذف بشه لطفا ذكر كنيد كه كدوم مبحث رو پيشنهاد ميديد حذف كنم
> ...


بعد عید جامع ها رو شرکت کن ... چون الان بری هرکاری هم بکنی نمیتونی به برنامه برسی ... 2 ماه کامل عقبی .. بعد فکر کن یه نفر فقط یه آزمون رد میده کلا برنامه اش بهم میخوره ...
برا درس هم ... فکر کنم بتونی تمومش کنی تا کنکور ... بستگی به خودت و ساعات مطالعه ات داره ..  :Yahoo (31): حذف هم من نظری نمیدم باس بدونی تو هر درس کجاها ضعف داری کجا ها قوت .. بعد تصمیم بگیری وقت بزاری براشون یا نه ...

----------


## Misto

> کی پایس با هم بخونیم؟


 :Yahoo (94): منم پایه ام ... 
 :Yahoo (31):  یادمه سال کنکور با رفیقم میخوندم یه خزانه مالیاتی داشتیم (چنل تلگرامی) هرکی یه مبحث رو تموم نمیکرد یا ساعات مطالعه مورد نظر رو تکمیل نمیکرد جریمه نقدی میشد  :Yahoo (20):  یا مسابقه میزاشتیم مثلا 12 ساعت مطالعه کامل هرکی نتونست تموم کنه یه مبلغ زیادی جریمه میشد (شرط تعیین میکردیم)
بعد قرار شد بعد کنکور پول هی جریمه رو جمع کنیم بریم رستوران یه دلی از عزا دربیاریم هرکسی هم به مقدار جریمه اش باید حساب میکرد  :Yahoo (10):

----------

